# TODAYS WHITE HOUSE RESPONSE TO JERRY " THE PENGUIN " NADLER.....



## nononono (Dec 6, 2019)

*THE WHITE HOUSE
WASHINGTON*


*December 6, 2019*​

*The Honorable Jerrold Nadler
Chairman
Committee on the Judiciary
United States House of Representatives
Washington DC, 20515


Dear Chairman Nadler:*























*Pat A. Cipollone*

_*Counsel To The President*_​



*cc: The Honorable Doug Collins, Ranking Member*


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

*NADLER HAS NOTHING......ABSOLUTELY NOTHING...!*
*SCHIFF HAS NOTHING BUT A BOWL OF SCHIFF.....!
*
*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

